# Are Kikuichi knives worth the money?



## ronney jung (Jan 14, 2015)

Hi I looked though really couldn't find any thing on them.


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

OEM blades that many others also use, except more expensive. In a word, no.


----------



## virgil (Jan 21, 2016)

Hi

I have the Kikuichi 9.5 inch Swedish Warikomi Damascus and I love it. It is a really good laser and does a fine job. It is very well made and well designed.

Here is the Kikuichi web site: http://www.kikuichi.net/

I did a review of the Kikuichi Swedish Warikomi Damascus and you can find it here: http://www.cheftalk.com/users/76858/reviews

If you have any other questions, please let me know.

-V


----------

